

Warren Buffett Has No Problem Backing the Buffett Rule - mitchie_luna
http://knowledgehubnetworks.com/finance/warren-buffett-has-no-problem-backing-the-buffett-rule/

======
mitchie_luna
For those people who don't want to give their share to the government would
have a hard time in complying on this rule. But if they believe that in giving
they are receiving more, then there will be no problem.

------
laic
It seems to be almost a law of human nature that it is easier for people to
agree on a negative program – on the hatred of an enemy, on the envy of those
better off – than on any positive task. - Friedrich Hayek [The Road to
Serfdom]

~~~
jonhendry
Warren Buffet envies those better off?

------
laic
What has always made the state a hell on earth has been precisely that man has
tried to make it his heaven. - Friedrich Hayek [The Road to Serfdom]

------
simplefish
Buffet made his fortune by, among other things, exploiting the tax code to the
limit. Nowadays, of course, the Sage of Omaha is happy to back higher
taxes...that won't apply to him and his fortune.

Alternate headline: "Incredibly rich man has no problem backing rules to stop
other people from becoming rich." And that's his right. But you'll pardon me
if I don't find his actions particularly laudable.

(Now, if he wanted to donate a portion of his wealth to the Treasury based on
applying the new tax rules retroactively...well now, THAT would be impressive.
And he's even donating most of his wealth - to private charities. Apparently
he doesn't want the government spending _his_ money, just yours and mine. How
"selfless".)

